# Garnishing ribs - a vid



## monty3777 (Jun 28, 2008)

This is Barb Milroy talking about how she garnishes ribs for turn-in in a KCBS comp.

She and Bill were good enough to let me hang around them this weekend. I hope you enjoy. I have some video of other categories and can post them if you want.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/J3cMTItgOME&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/J3cMTItgOME&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 29, 2008)

Now that's what I'm talking about! Too bad I'm a dumb ass Judge.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 29, 2008)

Great video Monty!!  By the way, while I will be addressing the garnish/bias thing again this weekend on the radio show, there is a much bigger problem with all competitions that I will talk about next week...its big!!


----------



## monty3777 (Jun 29, 2008)

They took 2nd in brisket and won the Iron Skillet challenge - three items provided and two hours to prepare a dish. The items were salmon, cantelope, and asparagus.

I think there were 65-70 teams.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm all for more videos posted!


----------

